# Query re: dogs and full time work



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Just a query, really.

My partner and I both work full time, about an hour's commute from home, and we get to work by bus. Generally we're gone for ten hours of the day.
We don't really trust any of our neighbours enough to have them come over and get a dog out of the house and take it for walks, let alone a dog walker we don't see on a semi-regular basis.
There's no way my partner or I could come home at lunchtime.

Is my distinct suspicion that it wouldn't be fair to have a dog correct? We'd LOVE to have a dog (actually, two - I don't think it's fair to keep single dogs, personally, having seen how unhappy a single dog can be and how happy they are when they've got same-species packmates) but I don't want to have dogs who will be miserable all day, or who will leave deposits all over the floor, or that have to be crated for an unacceptably long time.... there's the possibility we could take a dog over to a friend's during work hours, but that means that it would be A dog, and that he or she would have to get along with the friend's dog AND be OK with an hour on the bus each way.

Those of you who do have dogs... do you work full-time? If you do, how do you handle it?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/86171-last-bit-help-before.html

although my staffy cross is fine.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

my lab would usher us out of the door if she could and seems to relish the peace and quiet
I would suggest getting a well adjusted older dog and time it around time off work,so you can spend time getting to know each other


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Meko said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/86171-last-bit-help-before.html
> 
> although my staffy cross is fine.


*nod* That was one of the things that was making me reconsider the entire idea of maybe possibly having a dog in the house again. I couldn't cope with an indoor crap machine again, let alone one that generated waste products at one end while having intake of household furnishings at the other.

We'd be looking at something like an adult whippet, lurcher or greyhound, to be honest - something that's known for being fairly calm in the house... but still, if it's not a good idea when you work so much full time then we'll forgo having another dog until and unless one of us can work part time.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i have 3 dogs and as we have a large secure garden then i am able to leave the dog flap in back door open so they can get in and out.....only thing is i found my lurcher is very quiet if left to long as she is a dog that loves to be around people


----------



## alix37 (Sep 20, 2007)

HBve you considered a retired greyhound, these are great dogs, very friendly, loving. And a very content, to while away the day lounging around the house sleeping. Very good natured dogs.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I think 10 hours is too long!!

We have two dogs i work 10 hours a day and my partner works 11 sometimes however we both within 10 mins drive of home and i get home 3 shifts a week and my partner gets home every day and we dont work the same hours so the longest the dogs are left alone is 4 hours.

Marina


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> *nod* That was one of the things that was making me reconsider the entire idea of maybe possibly having a dog in the house again. I couldn't cope with an indoor crap machine again, let alone one that generated waste products at one end while having intake of household furnishings at the other.
> 
> We'd be looking at something like an adult whippet, lurcher or greyhound, to be honest - something that's known for being fairly calm in the house... but still, if it's not a good idea when you work so much full time then we'll forgo having another dog until and unless one of us can work part time.


 
such a shame you are so far away my friend is rehoming a huge greyhound boy due to housing problems, he is such a good boy, placid, loves to play, gentle (but with a killer tail) and his only vice is a coffee habit :lol2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I agree that a older dog who is used to being in a household with working owners would probably be okay. Yes, SOME people don't agree with it at all just the same as some don't agree with dogs being owned full stop. If your dog is happy and gets attention and excersise off you when you are home from work and has enough stimulation for when you are out, I don't get the big problem 

I could understand if you had wanted a great dane puppy or something then that would be a not so good idea but an older, known to be placid and fine during the day breed go for ti


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a rescue greyhound and he fits in to our lifestyle brilliently. He gets a quick walk in the morning is alone and sleeps during the day. Then when i get back from work he acts like a big puppy and gets loads of fuss then gets a nice long walk at 11 at night. However OFFICIAL advice says a couple of 15min walks is adequate for them as their sprinters not long distance runners, but they will go for a lot longer if needed.

Proper greyhound rescue centers actually find you a taylored dog who will fit in with you. They are so loving as you know you've given them a far better home than they have had. They have all the energy and playfulness of a puppy when called for as they havn't really had a puppy-hood but love chilling and are one of the laziest dogs. Also have a long life expectancey as they are bred for physical stength not looks.

All together one of the best dogs for a modern life style in my opinion but i am biast i love my greyhound.


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

I am with Marina on this one I do think 10 hours is way too long, the longest ours have ever been left is 6 hours and I hated that totally.
You have to think ok you are out from 8am-6pm I am guessing you'd go to bed about 10 or 11 this means the dog has had 5 hours company out of 24 hours.

I leave ours maximum 3 hours before we come back and let them out etc. we are due to get married in April and the dogs will be alone from 2pm-12am and I have already made it clear that one of us will have to come back once if not twice cuz I just don't think it's fair.

You have to consider also, the dog may be a barker? will it upset your neighbours???
It will be worse to have a dog and have to part with it for that reason than it would to just wait until your jobs change to a position where one of you is at home more.

In my experience older dogs need the toilet more so an older dog may not be an option.


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

The destructive behaviour is all about having a high energy dog and you not being seen as a pack leader. I also agree with an older dog because younger ones need time and attention whereas older dogs enjoy their quiet time. If you got an older dog it wouldn't matter how long you were gone away because the dog would know it was your house as you're the pack leader but make sure at least a 45 minute walk a day to really get that energy out of them. If you come home from work and are so tired you can barely move I would suggest not to get a dog. If you feel that everyday you could walk for 45 minutes either when you get up or when you come home then yes, but because the dog's alone all day it needs the walk at some point. 

We used to keep our dog in our kitchen for the day, so if he had to go to the toilet it was easier to clean cuz it was on lino and he didnt have the opportunity to wreck anything. this depends on the size of your kitchen though. 

If you're getting a dog from a kennels or rescue home ask if you could take them out for a walk (supervised of course) because ALL dogs are someone else when you get them out of the kennel.

edit - it may be worth looking into hiring a dog walker for the benefit of the dog.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree 10 hrs is too long 

I run my own dog walking business which is VERY successfull, this could be an option for you, not neccessarly me, and I do understand peoples concerns about strangers coming into the house, especially when you don't know them and your out at work......feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns you may have about this and I will tell you what to look out for and make sure people have if you do decide to go this route 

phil


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

We Have a Retired greyhound, they need two twenty minute walks a day _(or so they say, you'd have to drag mine round for half that:blush_ and they'll happily sleep for the rest of the day.
they're very loving and very quiet and don't pull on the lead, mine actually leans on you and if you let him off the lead he keeps stoppping and looking back to make sure you haven't left him.

they're a very low maintenance dog and good with kid and other animals(cept. cats), mine still pines for our budgie that died.

*West Yorkshire Branch of Retired Greyhound Trust*
*Kath* on *01924 848121 *
or email at [email protected]
Good Luck
xxx

P.S feel free to PM for any "insider info" :lol2:


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

A responsible dog loving person would never leave a dog 10hrs per day on its/their own...its way too long.


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

I think 10 hours is way too long too. Think how you would feel if you were shut in a house with a drink and told you couldn't go to the toilet for 10 hours. There is lots to consider, what if the dog was ill and couldn't wait that long, as already said what if it barked alot and annoyed other people, what if it ran out of water and needed more and there was no one there?
I think boredom would soon set in if it was all day every day and that might lead to chewing. I thought the maximum time a dog could be left in a crate was 4 hours unless it was overnight but you would have to leave water down and it couldn't go for a wee.
You can check out dog walkers to make sure they are insured and are police checked I'm sure.
Sorry if that sounds negative but I have 4 dogs and must open the back door to let them out dozens of times a day. I wouldn't leave mine any longer than 4 hours at a time.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I've pretty much decided we can't cope with a dog until and unless one of us is working part time and MUCH nearer home.


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

i wouldnt be so sure on them being unhappy alone, it depends on which breed you want, when my OH sister came to stay for a few months she brought her dog and our dog hated it, he got very jelious and couldnt settle, although he loves meeting other dogs on walks ect he likes to live alone? and is perfectly happy?


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

i dont handle it coz im at work :lol2:... nah just kiddin, we have 2 dogs a rottweiler and a german shepherd. i understand the thoughts of wanting a dog and worrying about time for the animal. some dogs need very little care and some need a lot, depends on the dog and its background etc. if you are going to be out of the house for about 10 hours a day and working 5-6 days a week then it probably wouldnt be fair on the dog or dogs. if you do have a friend that is willing to watch the dog and look after it while your working and she has a dog it would be better if the dogs get along. my advice would be get one from a rehoming centre and take ya mate and their dog with you, then the dogs can meet and you can see if they are going to get along together, thats what we did when we added the german shepherd to the family with the rottweiler. generaly as advice, if your friend has a dog,.. get a bitch, if friend has a bitch, get a dog, esp as they wont be together full time there would prob be territory issues with same sex animals! hope that helps. : victory:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Just a query, really.
> 
> My partner and I both work full time, about an hour's commute from home, and we get to work by bus. Generally we're gone for ten hours of the day.
> We don't really trust any of our neighbours enough to have them come over and get a dog out of the house and take it for walks, let alone a dog walker we don't see on a semi-regular basis.
> ...


 If you came to me for a pup I would not sell you one. You sound like a super person who is desperate for a dog and who could provide a great home. What you need to consider is not simply the hours you work and commute. Dogs have a strong pack instinct. Force them to live in solitary confinment and you are being terribly cruel mentally and psychologically. Starting from the time you get up in the morning, you are busy getting ready for work, showering, eating breakfast etc so you put the dog out for toilet etc. It is on it's own. Then dog comes indoors and you go off, so it is on it's own. Then you get home, tired, put dog out again for toilet, and get on cooking, cleaning the house, eating a meal, watching tell and although you are physically in the same room as the dog, you aren't actually doing anything with it. Then you go to bed. This doesn't count the times you spend away shopping, socialising, visiting etc. So out of the 24 hours in a day, you are out of the house for 10 hours, asleep for 8 hours, leaving only 6 hours and out of those 6 hours, you still have to go shopping for food, wash the car, clean the house etc. Dog will be lucky if it gets 3 hours a day with the rest of the 'pack' doing structured things. I'm afraid it just isn't right. If you get a pup, how will you be able to feed it the 4 feeds a day it needs? How will you manage to toilet train it if you aren't home to watch it? Is it supposed to go all day without toileting? Try it. Have a cuppa in the morning, then no toilet all day until you get home again. I bet you can't do it. So why should a dog have to?
I appreciate you would love a dog. I'm lucky enough to have my own pack, but owning a dog is a priviledge and you simply don't have anough time in the day to give proper attention,, exersize and training to a dog. I feel for you as my son is in exactly the same position. He grew up with dogs, loves dog, but works, so he has 3 cats instead who are more or less self sufficient during the day, but happy to offer affection and cuddles at night even if he is slobbed out tired watching telly.
Please don't get a dog.
Perhaps you could volunteer to walk some dogs in rescue kennels at weekends and clean kennels out? That's what I used to do when I was in the same position as you are now.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> I've pretty much decided we can't cope with a dog until and unless one of us is working part time and MUCH nearer home.


 I think you have made the right decision. Good for you. I wish more thought like you so I wouldn't have to deal with it when it all went wrong. Top marks. :no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I think you have made the right decision. Good for you. I wish more thought like you so I wouldn't have to deal with it when it all went wrong. Top marks. :no1:


 
yes she has made the right choice but........what annoyed me about what you said is the "I" bit sounds like your the only person thats rehomed a dog..........

sorry but you make out that your the only person in the world that helps out and does anything right by animals BUT yet your the 1st to have a go at someone for trying to do something right 

wow if there was only more people like you out there hey :whistling2:

Oh and the reason i have said anything is.......I have read your posts seen what you have had to say..........all the posts in the people trying to help animals out front have been you being having a go at them................


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> If you came to me for a pup I would not sell you one.


The one thing I will say is: 

I already knew a puppy would be completely wrong. That's why my later posts specified if we DID get a dog we'd be looking (regardless of whether I work full time, part time, wherever) for an adult sighthound like a rescue whippet, lurcher or greyhound. Even if I'm in a position to have a part-time job and work nearer home, I wouldn't have another puppy. They are just too much work - and I'd rather offer an ex-racing dog a home.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yes she has made the right choice but........what annoyed me about what you said is the "I" bit sounds like your the only person thats rehomed a dog..........
> 
> sorry but you make out that your the only person in the world that helps out and does anything right by animals BUT yet your the 1st to have a go at someone for trying to do something right
> 
> ...


Crikey, do you have some kind of problem with me? How can I write in anything other than the first person? I am not so arrogant as to assume that I sdpeak for every single rescuer, trainer, advisor etc in the country. When you or I or anyone else writes a post, we refer to ourselves and write in the first surely?
Did I have a go at this poster? If so, please show me where? It is almost as though you are cyber stalking me across the forum, buiding a little dossier of all my faults and jumping down my throat at anything I presume to write and bringing up every previous post on every single topic that I posted to, which you don't like and don't agree with. Get a life woman for goodness sakes. What are you attempting to do? Drive me off the forum? Would it make you happy if I never posted again? Do you have some kind of inferiority complex where it makes you feel belittled if I post something? Get over yourself. If you have anything further to complain about, please do it off the boards as I'm not about to get into any kind of slanging match with you in public.
I expect no kudos for taking in animals and running an advice line. I simply do it. Nor do I bang on about it anywhere. People who know me, know what I do. As for posts having a go at people, don't you think you are being rather hypocritical since your last few posts to me have been nothing but spiteful comments and critisism. Pot-kettle-black methinks. To use one of your twee phrases, if you have nothing nice to say then shut the :censor: up. Or words to that effect.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> The one thing I will say is:
> 
> I already knew a puppy would be completely wrong. That's why my later posts specified if we DID get a dog we'd be looking (regardless of whether I work full time, part time, wherever) for an adult sighthound like a rescue whippet, lurcher or greyhound. Even if I'm in a position to have a part-time job and work nearer home, I wouldn't have another puppy. They are just too much work - and I'd rather offer an ex-racing dog a home.


 Good idea. I love the long dogs and have always had at least one lurcher. They are one of the easiest loving dogs about. Ex racers do need some understanding though. They have to be muzzled if you let them off lead as they will chase and kill not only cats but small dogs too, and most aren't house trained either, having never lived in a house. If I had no small dogs and no cats, I would be fostering an ex racer. Brilliant dogs.I hope you get one (or two) eventually. I can't imagine life with no dogs. Mind you, I can't imagine life with only one or two dogs either lol.I'm used to having a pack around me and have had for the last 25 years.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Crikey, do you have some kind of problem with me? How can I write in anything other than the first person? I am not so arrogant as to assume that I sdpeak for every single rescuer, trainer, advisor etc in the country. When you or I or anyone else writes a post, we refer to ourselves and write in the first surely?
> Did I have a go at this poster? If so, please show me where? It is almost as though you are cyber stalking me across the forum, buiding a little dossier of all my faults and jumping down my throat at anything I presume to write and bringing up every previous post on every single topic that I posted to, which you don't like and don't agree with. Get a life woman for goodness sakes. What are you attempting to do? Drive me off the forum? Would it make you happy if I never posted again? Do you have some kind of inferiority complex where it makes you feel belittled if I post something? Get over yourself. If you have anything further to complain about, please do it off the boards as I'm not about to get into any kind of slanging match with you in public.
> I expect no kudos for taking in animals and running an advice line. I simply do it. Nor do I bang on about it anywhere. People who know me, know what I do. As for posts having a go at people, don't you think you are being rather hypocritical since your last few posts to me have been nothing but spiteful comments and critisism. Pot-kettle-black methinks. To use one of your twee phrases, if you have nothing nice to say then shut the :censor: up. Or words to that effect.


 
Look at the end of the day your approach to people trying to do good is lets say.............not very nice 

I have read things you have put on threads 

I mean the 1st post you ever made was having a go at someone that was trying to help 2 rotties

If at the end of the day you dont agree fair enough you are entitled to an opinion But there are ways of stating it without being harsh and disrespecting people that are trying to help an animal or animals out


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

In an ideal world we should all be home with our dogs & kids but it doesnt always work out that way. I think a pup is out of the question but one 3 or 4yrs old could well fit in to your life style.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

First off, I'm gonna say that this is what WE do, and will not be ideal for everyone else.

When we had our Malamutes we brought them into work with us (family run business, so no objections). They were free to roam the office, and we used this time to house train them with little to no problems. We then started leaving them at home for 4 hours at a time. (I work 15 mins from home, so went back at lunch and brought them into work for the afternoon).
We then started leaving them for the day. (8 hours)
We then had our first problem, they were chewers, they would chew anything! So we tried toys, we tried sprays to keep them from chewing things and nothing worked. So we began crate training. Whilst this worked brilliantly, Malamutes are big dogs, and need a lot of room, as such they quickly outgrew the crates.

Now they (and our german shepard) have a converted stable as a play pen. They get to run around like idiots in a 10ftx10ft stable with haybales to jump over, and all sorts of other things.
Basicly, what I'm trying to say is that 99% of dogs (esp older dogs) will get used to the idea of being home alone for a long time. My OH's old dog would wait til people left the house, go get on the sofa and sit infront of the TV all day til someone came home.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Well I work quite a lot and I would never leave my GSD at home alone - not even for 15 minutes to be honest. She comes everywhere. Originally I got her as a puppy and I wasn't working at all at the time - I don't think if I was working I would ever have been able to get a puppy but obviously as stated an older dog is a lot different. From 6 months old or so she has come into the shop with me every day and that's her way of life now. Plus it means she gets the extra 30 mins a day walking and lead training as we walk to work, then she can romp about off the lead with the collie down the park later.

My border collie cross we do leave at home but never for more than 6 hours and weather permitting access to the garden all day. He's quite a bit older and is pretty lazy, he tends to sleep most of the day now, and he has no particular desire to sit in the car for deliveries or sit at work all day.

My mums last dog was 17 and to be honest, he really didn't want to go out at all. As long as he had his bed he would literally sleep for 20 hours a day.

You can get a lot of rescue who are 10+ or even 15+, the golden oldies, who are quite hard to rehome, and who really don't want/need that much time/attention.. just a secure home to live out their last few years in. Personally I feel that pretty much anything is better than being in a shelter/kennels, esp. for an oldie, so you can't really go wrong there as long as you're providing a loving environment, I'm sure they will be forgiving (or not notice as they're asleep) if you're not there at all in the day.


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

When i first got my spaniel we arranged for family to be around so she wasn't left alone for more than an hour when she was a young pup,then gradually the time left alone was increased but we found that 3 hours was the limit until she became bored/lonely and stripped the wallpaper etc.however we then took in sox the lurcher as a rescue who provided the company honey needed and the 2 of them have a whale of a time when i leave..we have our routine and i know i can leave them for 8 or so hours but im lucky that it is rarely necessary to do so.A few things to help are making sure they have plenty of exercise in the mornin but remember that they will drink alot when they get in so a quick loo break just before leaving helps,also try not to leave dry food out for them to nibble as this makes them thirsty and thus they drink more increasing any chance of an accident.
This works for my 2 and i think a lot of it is down to routine which dogs generally need and common sense.
sorry for rambling on


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

There are dog walker/minders that take peoples dogs into their homes during working hours. It's quite cheap too provided your dog can get on well with other dogs etc.


----------

